# first week ok,,, butholding my large fare????



## so far (Aug 24, 2015)

Athens to hartsfield. first time they only held it a few hours. Now its missed my statement and I did it last THURSDAY WTF????? Thats $80 missing from my check. However Im "assured" it will be there?????, next payday????....when?? still can't get an answer to the "When" question. They have a once a week help session though at the Marriott. Hope there aren't many new drivers signing up. I'll chase em away.... cuz Im gonna *****!!!!!


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Next time please write more coherently.

As for your question, Uber tends to hold bigger payments to ensure the transaction was not fraudulent and everything checks out. You should be getting paid on your next pay statement.


----------



## so far (Aug 24, 2015)

sorry I did'nt have time to completely edit my post. I guess your dumbass had to read it a few times to get what I was saying. FU... new user to the board and this is how you respond. By the way... the Cavaliers suck. Maybe your "one man team" can do it next year.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

so far said:


> sorry I did'nt have time to completely edit my post. I guess your dumbass had to read it a few times to get what I was saying. FU... new user to the board and this is how you respond. By the way... the Cavaliers suck. Maybe your "one man team" can do it next year.


making friends already, eh?


----------



## poopy (Jun 28, 2015)

Please...

Ladies and Gentlemen,
no need to rumble!
We're all here to glean from one another.
Let's put aside our differences and embrace the forthcoming knowledge.

That being said... anyone else even slightly aroused by the title of this post containing both 'large', and 'butholding'?!


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Was it a surge fare? If so, they will hold larger ones back until they are reviewed.

Which is stupid, because it's their system that does it. As drivers, we don't change a single thing about what we do.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

so far said:


> sorry I did'nt have time to completely edit my post. I guess your dumbass had to read it a few times to get what I was saying. FU... new user to the board and this is how you respond. By the way... the Cavaliers suck. Maybe your "one man team" can do it next year.


There's....something on the wing...Some....THING????!! ? Now its missed my statement and I did it last THURSDAY WTF????? However Im "assured" it will be there?????, next payday????....when?? Hope there aren't aliens on the plane wing. I'll chase em away.... cuz Im gonna *****!!!!!

Found you!


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

so far said:


> sorry I did'nt have time to completely edit my post. I guess your dumbass had to read it a few times to get what I was saying. FU... new user to the board and this is how you respond. By the way... the Cavaliers suck. Maybe your "one man team" can do it next year.


You sound disgruntled.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

so far said:


> sorry I did'nt have time to completely edit my post. I guess your dumbass had to read it a few times to get what I was saying. FU... new user to the board and this is how you respond. By the way... the Cavaliers suck. Maybe your "one man team" can do it next year.


Relax...
What is it bout men in their 50's on dis forum dat make youz attack too quickly? He merrily axed for a coverent question and then mediately try to hep youz based on hiz standing of the quedtion.

It only takes a second to check that your spelling & punctuation are accurate so that your question is clear. Reread his reply, and ignore the grammar in my first paragraph.
Chill out folks


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Driver ops just wants to check the trip to make sure there wasn't anything funky going on like a GPS error. Since it has to be approved by hand, it can take a bit longer than you might like. It seems a bit low to be held like that. Was it surged? Trips with high surge can also be held sometimes.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

so far said:


> sorry I did'nt have time to completely edit my post. I guess your dumbass had to read it a few times to get what I was saying. FU... new user to the board and this is how you respond. By the way... the Cavaliers suck. Maybe your "one man team" can do it next year.


Congratulations! You've earned the first coveted spot on my ignore list.

From your beautifully written incoherent original post, to your verbal attack on someone who actually managed to answer your question. You've proven that you are a WINNAR in my book.


----------



## Don Oldenburg (Jul 17, 2015)

so far said:


> sorry I did'nt have time to completely edit my post. I guess your dumbass had to read it a few times to get what I was saying. FU... new user to the board and this is how you respond. By the way... the Cavaliers suck. Maybe your "one man team" can do it next year.


Easy gurls, you're all pretty!


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

I'll be honest...
I'm still wondering what "butholding" is(thread title)


----------



## DB2448 (Jun 30, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> You sound disgruntled.


He's probably a taxi driver and not really an Uber drive.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> There's....something on the wing...Some....THING????!! ? Now its missed my statement and I did it last THURSDAY WTF????? However Im "assured" it will be there?????, next payday????....when?? Hope there aren't aliens on the plane wing. I'll chase em away.... cuz Im gonna *****!!!!!
> 
> Found you!


That's funny as shit


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

so far said:


> Athens to hartsfield. first time they only held it a few hours. Now its missed my statement and I did it last THURSDAY WTF????? Thats $80 missing from my check. However Im "assured" it will be there?????, next payday????....when?? still can't get an answer to the "When" question. They have a once a week help session though at the Marriott. Hope there aren't many new drivers signing up. I'll chase em away.... cuz Im gonna *****!!!!!


Lol you drove from Athens georgia to Hartsfield a 2 plus hour drive. And you made 80 bucks Lmao omfg. I have nothing else to say........
....
....


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> Driver ops just wants to check the trip to make sure there wasn't anything funky going on like a GPS error. Since it has to be approved by hand, it can take a bit longer than you might like. It seems a bit low to be held like that. Was it surged? Trips with high surge can also be held sometimes.


Lol no that 80 dollars is unusually high for uber x in atlanta so they had to hold that. They're pissed they charged an uber x rider 80 bucks in atlanta ( even if it is a 2 hour ride) I feel a rate cut coming.


----------

